# Is it okay to feed my Russian tortoise pumpkin



## AlexL (Nov 1, 2016)

Since its that time of year I have a spare pumpkin, is it okay to cut some of that up into small bits and feed it to my tortoise


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 1, 2016)

Yes. A small amount is fine.
Some even use pumpkin for it's de worming properties.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 1, 2016)

pumpkins fine and it is the seeds that de-worm not the pumpkin itself, ground up and fed to the tortoise but it takes a lot of it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 1, 2016)

dmmj said:


> pumpkins fine and it is the seeds that de-worm not the pumpkin itself, ground up and fed to the tortoise but it takes a lot of it.


Thanks for the clarification, David.


----------



## GingerLove (Nov 1, 2016)

Just be careful not to feed too much pumpkin. Gives my tort diarrhea but she loves it. (Not the diarrhea, the pumpkin.)


----------



## AlexL (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks guys


----------



## dmmj (Nov 1, 2016)

GingerLove said:


> Just be careful not to feed too much pumpkin. Gives my tort diarrhea but she loves it. (Not the diarrhea, the pumpkin.)


It is pretty high in sugar so I imagine it upsets the intestinal Flora.


----------



## TammyJ (Nov 1, 2016)

My redfoots like the pumpkin, the leaves and the flowers.


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 1, 2016)

Only a small amount.


----------



## Big Ol Tortoise (Nov 1, 2016)

dmmj said:


> It is pretty high in sugar so I imagine it upsets the intestinal Flora.


It's very high in fiber as well lol


----------

